# June 27th Update on Magloire rumours!



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Apparently the Fan 590 reporting this trade as a rumour this morning...

M. Peterson, Aa. Williams, 1st Round pick (? which one ?)

for

J. Magloire


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

I like it.

Hopefully it's either the Philly pick or the Denver pick.

I don't care for Peterson or Aaron Williams.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

7th or 16th, i could care less. dooooo eeeeetttt

and hopefully, babcock could trade the 16th + denver's pick next year to go up and get someone like joey graham


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

trick said:


> 7th or 16th, i could care less. dooooo eeeeetttt
> 
> and hopefully, babcock could trade the 16th + denver's pick next year to go up and get someone like joey graham


Who's your dealer?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Who's your dealer?


eh? what's wrong with my plan? 

or maybe you think graham could still be available with the 16th?


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

trick said:


> eh? what's wrong with my plan?
> 
> or maybe you think graham could still be available with the 16th?


#7 for Magloire is too much since he'll be ours in 2007.

#16, Peterson, and Williams for Magloire seems fair.

Williams and Peterson = Additions by subtraction.

#16 is a good pick, maybe they send Denver's pick next year.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:angel:

yeah you're right, if rejected two years isn't that long of a wait.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Fan 590 just reported again at 5:45.

"While the Hornets asked for 2 first rounders, they may settle for substantially less..."

It's apparently in the Toronto Sun.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Fan 590 just reported again at 5:45.
> 
> "While the Hornets asked for 2 first rounders, they may settle for substantially less..."


The statement is fairly ambiguous, but promising nonetheless.

If your reported rumour of Peterson, A-Train, and a 1st Round pick for Magloire is on the money, I shall retreat to pray that the first rounder is Denver's.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

ye i dont really care which pick it is.. as long as its not two first rounders period.. and not our #7 pick this year.. give williams and mo pete up with 16 for magloire.. and im a happy camper


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Btw, Magloire is 27, May of 1978.

So he's relatively young.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

now that i think about it.. id give up mo pete, aaron williams, and our two first rounders next year for magloire... 

if you think about it... add magloire, our 7 (granger), our 16 (jack), and possibley a chance to bring back donyell... and our first rounder in 06 wouldn't be worth much... and denvers pick looks to be in the 20's next year anyways... 

adding playoffs this year.. and solidifying our future with the first rounders on wednesday... 

play hardball cause magloire's situation in NO is like carters was in summer last year... just magloire's not a baby

N.O. is just tryin to get anything for him right now.. cause they know he's gone once he gets a chance


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

You can't trade the 2006 Toronto 1st.

It belongs to some other team, just waiting for the lottery protection to wear off.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Fan 590 just reported again at 5:45.
> 
> "While the Hornets asked for 2 first rounders, they may settle for substantially less..."
> 
> It's apparently in the Toronto Sun.


yeah because they know Jamaal will walk one way or the other in 2 yrs.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I would think a team like NJ could easily step in and outbid Toronto unless Jamal is saying he won't sign an extension anywhere else but T.O. and that is doubtful.

NJ has their pick, a Clipper pick, cash, and pieces like Planinic and possibly even Kristic in order to get a piece like Magloire. They are a vet team that has to think win now.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> I would think a team like NJ could easily step in and outbid Toronto unless Jamal is saying he won't sign an extension anywhere else but T.O. and that is doubtful.


no one will really want to trade for magloire... especially when they know he is unhappy in New Orleans and has pretty much come out and said that in two years he wants to play for Toronto.

which is why New Orleans has no choice really but to take one of our first rounders for magloire... cause hes not in their long term goals and they are not in his

Mo pete, Aaron Williams and the (#16th or Den pick) is more than enough for Magloire, especially in this situation


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

d_umengan said:


> no one will really want to trade for magloire... especially when they know he is unhappy in New Orleans and has pretty much come out and said that in two years he wants to play for Toronto.
> 
> <b>which is why New Orleans has no choice really but to take one of our first rounders for magloire</b>... cause hes not in their long term goals and they are not in his


I think you are right on there... also if you had Nenad he is arguably a better Talent than Moglorie. he is only 21 and taller with a more diverse offensive arsenal. Jamaal is tougher and a better rebounder.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

16 + Mo + Aaron = Fair

7 + Mo + Aaron = No way.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> 16 + Mo + Aaron = Fair
> 
> 7 + Mo + Aaron = No way.



:rock: 


Even if it is a fair trade, I'd hate to see Mo go


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think I would be hapy if this deal went down, moving Mo Pete frees up some room for Eric Williams, it also should put us in contention for a playoff run making the team more attractive to free agents over the next few years. The team would still be fairly young with Bosh, Bonner, Magloire, Sow, Hoffa, and adding at the minimum 1 player in the draft this year, maybe two if a second rounder finds a roster spot, so this trade would not just be some kind of quick fix.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> 16 + Mo + Aaron = Fair
> 
> 7 + Mo + Aaron = No way.



I second the above.

But you gotta wonder the implication if the Raps did this trade... would it "force" the Raps to draft a subpar PG like Felton? If they go with BPA, how would the Raps address the PG position? 

Trading away Mopete also would increase the likelihood of Raps drafting Granger... and our PG situation will just be... sad.... now if this trades happens, the likelihood of us trading down for a PG (Ukic/Jack) is higher as well...

oh man.... i love the draft ~ :biggrin:


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

we still have 2 2nd rounder, any of Louis Williams, Nate Robinson, Hodge (if he drops)....would be better than Milt...or resign Omar Cook....he was pretty good for the last few games....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

If we can pick up the 19 pick from Memphis or the 22 from Denver then we could afford to move a pick more easily.

Yet another reason why we need a third first rounder this year.

Giving up MoP is a big price to pay. He is part of our younger core. We essentially have to fill his spot with our remaining draft pick. Which means we are still an old team with extremely limited athleticism on the perimeter. Almost as bad as losing both picks and keeping MoP.

Now if we got the 4 pick along with Mags for MoP, expiring contracts, the 7 & 16 that might be interesting.

Then we get a shot at Green, Paul, or Deron along with Mags. Or we can trade the 4 pick down to pick up another asset and lower draft pick to fill multiple spots.

Getting the 3 pick from Portland for MoP and the 7 would be sweet. Then trade that to CHA for the 5 and 13.

Granger, Bynum and Ukic would be pretty sweet. 

Or Green, Diogu, and Jack.

Better than just Felton and Magloire or Magloire and Jack I would say.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> If we can pick up the 19 pick from Memphis or the 22 from Denver then we could afford to move a pick more easily.
> 
> Yet another reason why we need a third first rounder this year.
> 
> ...



This would make far more sense, adding the #4 to the equasion.

Even though I think 16 + MO and AaW is fair in and of itself, I would prefer to keep the two picks and go after him in two years.

A for the 

5 13 16 and 19

I just had an accident in my pants. 

Won't happen though.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i think your assumption that charlotte would do 3 for 5 and 13 is completely wrong. 

why wouldn't they just do that with portland? that's a better offer than mo and 7.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

There is no way I'd trade the 7 for Magloire. Even if it is the 16 I am not to sure of it. Magloire is going to be ours in the 07 offseason, and giving up a mid first round pick in one of the deepest drafts in recent memory may not be the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I would probably do 16th + Aaron and Peterson for Magloire. 
Cuts down two roster spots first of all. And hopefully if we do this trade, we can draft a wing player with our 7th pick.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

charlz said:


> I think you are right on there... also if you had Nenad he is arguably a better Talent than Moglorie. he is only 21 and taller with a more diverse offensive arsenal. Jamaal is tougher and a better rebounder.




Sorry gang ... I've been out of the loop for a little while .... but this is exciting! and I think its a definite trade we should make. Even if we can pick up Magloire in two years .... do we want to wait that long when we can put together something tangible now that we can build on? 

We've been weak at 'C' for quite some time now and the lemers we've tried to use over the years have been disastrous .. (Nate Huffman, Mengke Bater) CB-4 was quite decent considering age, weight, experience etc... Hoffa ?? still a huge question mark. Every other posistion is somewhat reasonable ... but we've been taking hits in the paint for years. Its time to ante up. Even if Nenad has better offence ...which is good ... I'll take the toughness we've been missing since the AD -JYD trade. That toughness can easily inspire others in their offensive pursuits, just because they aren't alone anymore.

So to coin the phrase .... 
16 + Mo + Aaron = Fair !!!

Besides ... even though we all love Mo, he's still questionable on offence and the defensive ability we'll hope to pick up with an overall team solution built around a tough, physical 'C'

Throw in more minutes for EW .. and we're still out ahead. Any way you look at it :clap: :biggrin: :clap: :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think Portland wants a proven player,not another draft pick. That is why they are rumoured to be taking the Utah offer. Toronto can match that.

Some people have said that CHA has offered the 2 picks, while others say they have not. Who knows for sure?


----------



## derick76 (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry guys the Mo-Pete can not be included in a trade to New Orleans. Because the Raptors matched the Hornets offer last off season the Hornets by NBA rule can not trade for him until one-year after the contract was matched and that was sometime in late July. 

If I'm New Orleans I accept J-Mag for 7th & 16th, I would have taken 7th and Mo Pete but the deal can't be made. 16th & a player not acceptable.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

derick76 said:


> Sorry guys the Mo-Pete can not be included in a trade to New Orleans. Because the Raptors matched the Hornets offer last off season the Hornets by NBA rule can not trade for him until one-year after the contract was matched and that was sometime in late July.


I was curious about that. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

derick76 said:


> Sorry guys the Mo-Pete can not be included in a trade to New Orleans. Because the Raptors matched the Hornets offer last off season the Hornets by NBA rule can not trade for him until one-year after the contract was matched and that was sometime in late July.
> 
> If I'm New Orleans I accept J-Mag for 7th & 16th, I would have taken 7th and Mo Pete but the deal can't be made. 16th & a player not acceptable.


He can and he can't.

If they agree in principle. Toronto can pick for NO and trade the draft rights ($0 value) when Mo becomes available in the FA period.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I think that there are too many quality picks available at the 7th pick for this to make sense.

I like Mo Pete + A.Williams + 16th for Magloire IF New Orleans signs him to a decent extension before the trade.

I don't want the Raps giving anything up that will just walk away after this season..


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> I think that there are too many quality picks available at the 7th pick for this to make sense.
> 
> I like Mo Pete + A.Williams + 16th for Magloire IF New Orleans signs him to a decent extension before the trade.


as usual Benis007 is on the money :biggrin:


----------



## derick76 (Jun 27, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> He can and he can't.
> 
> If they agree in principle. Toronto can pick for NO and trade the draft rights ($0 value) when Mo becomes available in the FA period.



Good point that I did not consider, something like that is feasible.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

There can be other combinations that can work ...
some combo of #7, #16, mopete, lamond murray, eric williams, aaron williams may work. 

i actually mentioned mopete, #7, aaron williams for magloire before the rumor came this morning ... what a coincidence. 

i wonder if they would accept:
lamond+aaron+#7 (all expiring contracts, saves them money + lottery pick)
eric+aaron+#7 (better player, with lottery pick)

i think these are better than mopete+#16+aaron, for New Orleans. 

I bet they want Mopete, #7 and Aaron Williams. That's a bit too much i think ... just barely. Add in a second rounder from New Orleans (2006?), and I'll do it in a flash.


----------



## derick76 (Jun 27, 2005)

Just looking for an opinion what do you guys think of the #7 and Rafael Araujo for J Mag? It is being discussed on some New Orleans boards just wanted to get a Toronto point of view. thanks


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

derick76 said:


> Just looking for an opinion what do you guys think of the #7 and Rafael Araujo for J Mag? It is being discussed on some New Orleans boards just wanted to get a Toronto point of view. thanks


Im not ready to give up on HOFFA he could be a good big coming off the bench adding some physical presence. 

*MO-pete + A.Williams + Denvers 06 = Magolire 

This is the only deal which will benefit Toronto... take it or leave it NO. We can sign Mags in 2 years and we need these 2 picks to build our team for the future. * 

Our line-up could look like this:

_Alston/Ukic/Cook/2nd rounder
Rose/Granger/2nd rounder
E.Williams/Granger/L.Murray
C.Bosh/Bonner/Sow
Mags/Hoffa/Sow/Woods_


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

derick76 said:


> Just looking for an opinion what do you guys think of the #7 and Rafael Araujo for J Mag? It is being discussed on some New Orleans boards just wanted to get a Toronto point of view. thanks


I think that the talent avail. with our 7th pick isn't worth it, not to mention the investment in last year's 8th pick.

Personally I don't like Arajujo, I think that he was a waste of a first rounder, but realistically... two 1st round picks for Magloire doesn't rub me right.

what about 

Alvin Williams + 16th = Magloire

OR

L.Murray + Alvin Williams + 16th = Magloire + (Anderson)

your thoughts gentlemen..


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

As long as that draft pick isn't our 7th, then I'm fine with this trade.

However, does anyone know how Jam is on defense? Trading Mo-Pete would hurt our defense essentially...


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> I think that the talent avail. with our 7th pick isn't worth it, not to mention the investment in last year's 8th pick.
> 
> Personally I don't like Arajujo, I think that he was a waste of a first rounder, but realistically... two 1st round picks for Magloire doesn't rub me right.
> 
> ...


Those are both horrible deals for NO why would they trade an Allstar center for virtually a 16th draft pick?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

because the ALL-Star center isn't happy, and his contract is up at the end of the coming season, which makes him worth about a case of beer at the end of next season.

NO is trying to get something for Magloire, rather than have him play for another year and leave as a Free Agent.

Game, Set, Match, Benis


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> because the ALL-Star center isn't happy, and his contract is up at the end of the coming season, which makes him worth about a case of beer at the end of next season.
> 
> NO is trying to get something for Magloire, rather than have him play for another year and leave as a Free Agent.
> 
> Game, Set, Match, Benis


If thats ur agruement then im sure there's plenty of teams around the league who can offer more than a 16th draft pick. Magloire hasn't came out and requested a trade and isnt the type of player to do so IMO and NO is in no hurry to get ride of Magloire since he is locked up for 2 more yrs.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's what I wrote on the draft board in response to those who treat us as idiots for not wanthing to make the deal. The "SUCCESS CYCLE" was a term created by Jonah Keir of Baseball Prospectus and who writes for ESPN (a personal friend and fellow Montreal Expo fan (RIP) )

The key premise is that franchises that succeed are the ones that know where they are at. They do not accept continued mediocrity. A fair value trade, is not always a good trade, depending on where a franchise is in its life cycle. It would be silly for the Raps to jump from rebuilding to making a "contender" type move at this stage. 


______________________

Have you guys read acout the SUCCESS CYCLE approach of managing franchises. Some of you need too.

IMO, this has nothing to do with value (7 and 16 is fair value for Jamal). If the Raptors were a playoff team right now (top 5 seed), I would be all over this deal. 

But they are not, and they have ZERO youth other then Bosh of value. They need to build players 3-8 on their roster over the next couple of years, and the draft is the best avenue to attempt this. 

We will not be top contenders in 06 and 07 with Magliore and Bosh. So let's surround them with 4 picks, and hope that a couple pan out into top-8 rotation players or better.

Then we sign Mags or someone else with cap space that will be created in the summer of 2007.

It's not about market value. SOME OF YOU SIMPLY DON'T UNDERSTAND THE SUCCESS CYCLE CONCEPT, AND WHERE THE RAPTORS ARE AT ON IT. That is what is making this trade wrong AT THIS TIME even if it is fair value.

If you don't know where were at on the success cycle or what that concept means, quite frankly STHU.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

didn't New Orleans sign MoPete to an offer sheet? doesn't that mean he can't be traded to them for one year?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Here's what I wrote on the draft board in response to those who treat us as idiots for not wanthing to make the deal. The "SUCCESS CYCLE" was a term created by Jonah Keir of Baseball Prospectus and who writes for ESPN (a personal friend and fellow Montreal Expo fan (RIP) )
> 
> The key premise is that franchises that succeed are the ones that know where they are at. They do not accept continued mediocrity. A fair value trade, is not always a good trade, depending on where a franchise is in its life cycle. It would be silly for the Raps to jump from rebuilding to making a "contender" type move at this stage.
> 
> ...



Wow. Ditto, except STFU.

By the way, Babcock on the Fan poured cold water all over the rumours, at least the ones that say 7 and 16. He then re-emphasised that this team probably won't make the playoffs next year.

The more this comes out, this was a deal NO put out there because of the Toronto connection hoping to get that extra value. Kind of like Mike Milbury GM of the NYI who traded Wendel Clark Back to the Leafs.

The only team that gives up the value of Kenny Jonsson and 4th pick (Roberto GD Luongo) is the leafs because of the connection being a fan favourite.

No way Rob does the deal as proposed.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

There can be other combinations that can work ...
some combo of #7, #16, mopete, lamond murray, eric williams, aaron williams may work. 

i actually mentioned mopete, #7, aaron williams for magloire before the rumor came this morning ... what a coincidence. 

i wonder if they would accept:
lamond+aaron+#7 (all expiring contracts, saves them money + lottery pick)
eric+aaron+#7 (better player, with lottery pick)

i think these are better than mopete+#16+aaron, for New Orleans. 

I bet they want Mopete, #7 and Aaron Williams. That's a bit too much i think ... just barely. Add in a second rounder from New Orleans (2006?), and I'll do it in a flash.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Wow. Ditto, except STFU.


Well it was STHU..... and it was removed by me, as were a few other items from the post for being a little too arrogant.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Well it was STHU..... and it was removed by me, as were a few other items from the post for being a little too arrogant.


No I mean STHU was good except it should have been STFU.

I'm with you on it, not against it.

:cheers:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

can't say i'm not absolutely relieved by babcock's damage control today. there aren't many acquisitions that would lead me to disappointment tomorrow but magloire is one of the few. i don't know how the media (in general) can be so short-sighted and ignorant in this city. they want it, they want it- and when it doesn't turn out, they jump over the fence and abandon their virgin requests. 

with vince carter, it was *sell low*. it was then followed by passionate complaints.

with jamaal magloire, it appears to be a *buy high* proposition here. it's like everything's backwards in this city. it's like we don't have enough foresight to understand that even if we were to acquire any canadian- any canadian- it would be interesting for that reason alone for just a limited period of time. people would inevitably start to see the transaction through an objective lens- and would then ask for more, and amplify their complaints.

over and over and over again.

in my opinion, magloire would be an utter distraction (if nothing else). i'm already disgusted by our franchise's endless parade of PR moves and this would be yet another in the line.

what's more, i'm talking about getting jamaal in general- picking him up from the street corner would hardly make a difference. if we were to part with two valuable draft picks and/or mo pete in order to get him, i would be at the mercy of my own vomit.

at least babcock's not thinking aloud in that universe... at least i hope he's not. anyway, i sort of wish we put our loudest journalists in purgatory for times like these. their uninformed objections saddle our managers with too many distractions to endure (imo). 

i mean, i don't think *i* necessarily deserve an opinion- ergo, these writers begging for a headline *certainly* don't deserve an opinion. 

peace


----------



## derick76 (Jun 27, 2005)

Did you know that when he was healthy just a year ago and played a full season he was top five in the NBA in double doubles. He just doesn't fit coach Byron Scotts offense or the mold of the center New Orleans needs in the Western Conference. Some of you guys are severely under rating Magloire, he worth at least the #7, the problem lies in you have to match salaries so Mo Pete gets thrown in the mix too, we'd likely toss in another player as well like Speedy Claxton or someone among those lines. I disagree with some of you guys because I think in the weak Eastern Conference Magloire teamed with Bosh, Rose and Marshall make for an interesting team throw in someone like Claxston and the Raptors can be competitive next season because you play in the East. I'm not saying a championship team but playoffs is certainly a possibility. If New Orleans fans were not thinking he may pull a Baron Davis the team would likely keep him, coach Scott apparently likes J Mag a lot but we have a bunch of holes and are willing to give him up now while he has value also Toronto is not the only team with interest, the Lakers are also interested, don't ask why but Butler & #10 overall is rumored to being talked about.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> No I mean STHU was good except it should have been STFU.
> 
> I'm with you on it, not against it.
> 
> :cheers:



lol. ****ing sweet.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

derick76 said:


> Did you know that when he was healthy just a year ago and played a full season he was top five in the NBA in double doubles. He just doesn't fit coach Byron Scotts offense or the mold of the center New Orleans needs in the Western Conference. Some of you guys are severely under rating Magloire, he worth at least the #7, the problem lies in you have to match salaries so Mo Pete gets thrown in the mix too, we'd likely toss in another player as well like Speedy Claxton or someone among those lines. I disagree with some of you guys because I think in the weak Eastern Conference Magloire teamed with Bosh, Rose and Marshall make for an interesting team throw in someone like Claxston and the Raptors can be competitive next season because you play in the East. I'm not saying a championship team but playoffs is certainly a possibility. If New Orleans fans were not thinking he may pull a Baron Davis the team would likely keep him, coach Scott apparently likes J Mag a lot but we have a bunch of holes and are willing to give him up now while he has value also Toronto is not the only team with interest, the Lakers are also interested, don't ask why but Butler & #10 overall is rumored to being talked about.


What about the fact that if he gets traded to another team, they'll lose his bird rights, and he'll be an unrestricted free agent when his contract expires in a couple seasons? That's why the proposed deals seem a little expensive from a Raptors fan perspective.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Doug Smith says he feels Magloire will be a Raptor before the draft (on the Score now)

The Hornets know that Magloires' value to Toronto is decreasing every year he gets to the end of his current contract, they are desperate to move him before he walks after next season, and I bet Babcock could have it done without even giving up our #7... just have to be patient

I hope Babcock doesn't offer our first pick!!


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> I would think a team like NJ could easily step in and outbid Toronto unless Jamal is saying he won't sign an extension anywhere else but T.O. and that is doubtful.
> 
> NJ has their pick, a Clipper pick, cash, and pieces like Planinic and possibly even Kristic in order to get a piece like Magloire. They are a vet team that has to think win now.


The Nets wouldn't trade Krstic for Magloire straight up.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

TRON said:


> Doug Smith says he feels Magloire will be a Raptor before the draft (on the Score now)
> 
> The Hornets know that Magloires' value to Toronto is decreasing every year he gets to the end of his current contract, they are desperate to move him before he walks after next season, and I bet Babcock could have it done without even giving up our #7... just have to be patient
> 
> I hope Babcock doesn't offer our first pick!!


I'll give'em 58 AW and AW

:wink:


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

if babcock can get Magloire without giving up #7 he will be my favourite GM


----------

